# Nx30?



## bombular (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello has anyone here owned a nx 30? I would like to know if you liked it and why you bought it. Also tell me the lense you got. The reason being that I'm thinking of purchasing one


----------



## Ido (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't have the camera and have never even touched it, neither do I use Samsung cameras, so take any opinion I express here with a grain of salt.

There are comprehensive reviews written by both DPReview and Imaging Resource. If you're contemplating a purchase, read them thoroughly.

To me, it seems like they've compromised a bit too much all around to get the class-leading connectivity. It certainly seems like a very nice camera, but for $799 with a modest kit lens, there are some better options, like the Fujifilm X-E2 ($1100 with a better, faster lens), Panasonic Lumix DMC-GX7 (now sold for under $800 with a slow but high-quality kit zoom) or several others.

That being said, when the question is as vague as the one you've written here, there's no way to answer it truthfully; I'm just expressing opinions that aren't based on personal experience, so really, you may as well go out and buy whichever camera seems best ergonomically to you.

The lens that stands out most on Samsung's line is the recent 16-50mm f/2-2.8. It has the widest aperture of any lens I know of in this range (Sigma has a constant f/1.8 zoom, though it offers a much more restricting zoom range and isn't available natively for mirrorless systems). It's supposedly quite the performer in optical quality, and it's weather resistant, to suit one of the NX30's hallmark features.


----------

